# I had a Nose Job



## Pascal (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I've posted and news so the newest thing I have to report is hat I got a nose job. It was a gift I gave myself for my 25th birthday, I hade been waiting years for this surgery, and I felt it was time. 
I had my surgery on January 28, 2008. I chose to have surgery because my nose had a large hump, the tip was too round and bulbous, and it needed some help. 

There was minimal pain, and minimal bruising. My nose bled for about 3 days and after that my nose stopped bleeding, which is normal for a nose job. I had to have my cast on for 1 week. After 1 week the doctor removed the cast off my nose and that hurt like a bitch, it was very painful because my nose had been buried underneath a cast for 7 days. When he removed the cast my nose was swollen as hell and I still had a lot of swelling and a little bruising, and small pimples on my nose, it was not glamorous at all. After removal of the cast my nose was sensitive to the touch, even if the wind blew my nose could feel it, I was scared to touch it for the next few days. And everything after that just healed on it's own, the bruising and swelling goes down day by day. My nose looks diferent eveyday, It continues to change and will continue to change for the rest of the year up until January 2009. Nose jobs need a while before you can see the true outcome of the surgery. My nose is stil a little swollen and looks round right now, all of this will change and my nose will refine over the rest of this year

I am so happy to share with you all my experience and photos as I go through my healing process. I will keep you all updated, and I will take photos every week to keep track of my progress. 

Before surgery
Image of Before Rhinoplasty - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Left profile
Image of Before surgery (Left Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Right profile
Image of Before surgery (Right Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 1 (January 28, 2008)
Image of Day 1 After surgery - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of Day 1 After surgery - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of Day 1 After surgery - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 2 (Janury 29, 2008)
Image of Day 2 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 3 (January 30, 2008)
Image of Day 3 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of Day 3 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 4 (January 31, 2008)
Image of Day 4 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 7 (1 Week) (February 4, 2008)
Before removing my splint aka cast
Image of Day 7: Before my cast came off - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 7 After removing my splint (February 4, 2008)
Image of Day 7: Before my cast came off - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of Day 7: After my cast was removed - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of Day 7: Face forward - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of Day 7: Left Profile - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 10 (February 7, 2008)
Image of 10 Days After surgery - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 10 Days After surgery (Left Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day12 (February 9, 2008)
Image of 12 Days After surgery - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 12 Days Right Profile - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 12 Days Left Profile - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Day 14 (2 Weeks) (February 11, 2008)
Image of 2 Weeks After surgery (Face forward) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 2 Weeks After surgery (Left Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 2 Weeks After surgery (Right Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Day 21 (3 Weeks) (February 18, 2008) 
Image of 3 Weeks After surgery (Face forward) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 3 Weeks After surgey (Right Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 3 Weeks After surgery (Left Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting



These pictures here were taken a few days ago on Saturday, day 19 (February 16, 2008)

Image of 19 Days After Surgery #2 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 19 Days After Surgery #1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 19 Days After surgery (Right Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Image of 19 Days After surgery (Left Profile) - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

If you have any questions please post or pm me.
Thanks for reading


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 19, 2008)

you look great and happy. seems like you healed fairly quickly so thats a blessing. i thought you were beautiful before but you are just as beautiful now. congrats!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 19, 2008)

You look great (even though you did before too)!  Seems like you are healing so well!  OT you have such great big eyes, they are so pretty!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2008)

So good to see you again. You look wonderful!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 19, 2008)

OT but I think I saw you at Disneyland before!  

I think it looks great and has healed so quickly, that's amazing.


----------



## iheartcolor (Feb 19, 2008)

I applaud you on the courage it takes to post post-op photos of yourself!  And the surgeon looks like he did a super job!  Beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 19, 2008)

I was wondering where you've been!  So glad to see you...you look fantastic...and you healed so fast!


----------



## Pascal (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_OT but I think I saw you at Disneyland before!  

I think it looks great and has healed so quickly, that's amazing._

 
Thanks, well I went to Disneyland not too long ago with my friend, right before christmas, so maybe you did see me


----------



## Babylard (Feb 19, 2008)

wow.. the nose is looking great.  You are beautiful before and after.  I hope things work out for you!  The surgery looks very natural and you have beautiful eyes btw


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 19, 2008)

thank you very much for sharing your experience.. my orthodontist says i might be needing a nose surgery (i have a small hump) after i take off my braces in order to improve my profile.. i'll be learning a lot from you!

congrats on the surgery & thanks again =)


----------



## breechan (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've always wanted a nose job since I was probably 12 years old. I'm nearing my mid-twenties, and maybe my time is coming too.

It's great that you still look like you. The surgeon did a good job of making you look very natural. I'm guessing that people who havent seen you in years probably think you look great, but can't-quite-put-their-finger-on-it type thing.


----------



## amoona (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow girl that looks amazing. Your hardly bruised! And it really does look natural its not over done at all.


----------



## mrheine (Feb 19, 2008)

wow -- you're GORGEOUS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i almost gasped at your "before" picture, it was the first picture i saw of you but before and after you're so pretty. and it's completely natural too, i wouldn't ever think you had had a nose job unlike the noses that you see that many get ...that thin, turned up nose that's typical of a nose job.

congrats!


----------



## fingie (Feb 19, 2008)

You look fabulous! I love seeing before/after pics and may post mine after a possible breast augmentation this fall


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 19, 2008)

you look great!


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing this personal journey with everyone.  The results are remarkable and you look just beautiful!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 19, 2008)

wow, he did a great job, now your eyes look huge!
you kind of remind me of audrey hepburn now.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow amazing! You were beautiful then and more beautiful now. It looks perfect.

I have always wanted a nose job. I too have a huge hump or bump on the top of my nose and my nose is slimmer and sharp so its kinda obvious. :\
If you don't mind me asking, how much did the procedure cost you?


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for sharing with us! You must feel so confident now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My nose is what I hate most about myself, maybe someday, after I see enough success stories like yours!


----------



## Pascal (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Wow amazing! You were beautiful then and more beautiful now. It looks perfect.

I have always wanted a nose job. I too have a huge hump or bump on the top of my nose and my nose is slimmer and sharp so its kinda obvious. :\
If you don't mind me asking, how much did the procedure cost you?_

 
The surgery was $4,950.00 but that does not include your medicines, lab tests, or pathology tests.
If you include medicines, lab tests and pathology test ,I would round the whole amount to about $5,050.00 total for everything.


----------



## Socialite (Feb 20, 2008)

you look great. your eyes are amazing.


----------



## persephonewillo (Feb 20, 2008)

beautiful!  congratulations!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'm another one who's always wanted a nose job.  i had my boobs done years ago... they took priority because they were MUCH bigger than my nose!!  LOL.


----------



## Jot (Feb 20, 2008)

you look beautiful. love your eye liner too x


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 20, 2008)

you are beautiful! i love the way you do your makeup x


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting this! I myself am seriously considering getting a nose job and it is so inspiring and helpful to see you share your experiences. I look forward to seeing your progress. You look great!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting your progress pics and the info. You look beautiful. I have always wanted to do this also, but the cost and fear of scars is what has held me back.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_





 Thank you so much for posting your progress pics and the info. You look beautiful. I have always wanted to do this also, but the cost and fear of scars is what has held me back._

 

Your welcome, and thank you all for your compliments. 
Well as for scarring, it is very rare that people scar, that all depends on your doctor and as for the cost, I didn't have the money upfront to pay cash, I wish I did, I paid on a credit card, one year intrerest free, so I pay until December of 2008, as I pay for my surgery I am healing along the way. But I am saving up for my breast implants, I need to save for those they can cost more then $5,000.00.
 I have learned to sacrifice and save money for this next surgery, I use to buy so much make up and clothes that I didn't need, now when I go out with my mom she shops and I hold her bags rather then me shop, unless it's a must or if I have extra money. Just hide your money somewhere and keep adding to it and don't touch it. That's what I try to do. 
Good Luck


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so glad you're happy with the results!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

You're gorgeous before AND after.
I actually love your nose before, although it's stunning afterwards as well.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 23, 2008)

Very good job. You're so beautiful and your eyes are so expressive and gorgeous!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 24, 2008)

oh sweetie, you look so happy & confident! your nose turned out lovely. thank you for posting pics of the healing process.


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2008)

you look beautiful before and after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for this! When I saw the before pictures, I though: "WOAH, this girl is beautiful, she doesn't need to have ANYTHING done!" but the results are GREAT!!! I'm considering getting my nose done (broke it when I was little, so it's a bit uneven and has a bump on one side - nothing major, but it still bothers me a lot, and can also be quite painful sometimes) so this was really helpful to me. I've been worried about bruising and pain, but seeing this, I definitely think it will be worth it! So thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're gorgeous.


----------



## Another Janice! (Feb 25, 2008)

You look great!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow you look great! I wish I could get a nose job. I just feel its too damn big for my face.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 26, 2008)

*I'm happy for you...I think it's important to take care of things we don't like about ourselves (I also think it's important to learn to accept ourselves, BUT there are SOME things we can do to feel better about ourselves, and Rhinoplasty is one of them I agree with).

By the way, though...I DO have to tell you I always loved your 'before' nose...I remember when you were discussing getting the surgery; I almost hoped you wouldn't go thru with it..I thought it gave your face a lot of character...I liked it!  But, I like this 'new' nose, too..and, like you said, it'll keep getting 'better and better' for a while now!! Good for you!*


----------



## Pascal (Mar 4, 2008)

****update****

I was too busy to take pictures last Monday, which was a month after surgery. So today I finally had time to take pictures today, and I am at 5 Weeks Post surgery. The only thing bothering me is that my left nostril is slightly higher then my right nostril, it's kind of arched higher up then my right nostril, you can see it in the pictures I just took. The doctor said that it is just swelling. and it's too early to tell if they will stay that way, but the doctor said that they will change shape, plus by looking at my nose each week it looks different all the time. Sometimes I wake up puffy and swollen other times I wake up and my nose looks a little more narrow, it's all in the healing process. 

Thanks for looking, I will keep you all posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 Weeks after surgery Facing forward 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...aceforward.jpg

5 Weeks after surgery Left Profile
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...eftprofile.jpg

5 Weeks after surgery Right Profile
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ghtprofile.jpg


----------



## aziajs (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow...you look like a different person.  Plastic surgery is so amazing in that way.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

You look fantastic!  Thank you so much for posting this.  I too have been wanting a nose job and now I am dying to get it done!  How much pain were you in after the operation?  Also, how much time did you take off from work?


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 5, 2008)

It looks great, just be careful and don't wear glasses b/c you'll get the imprint.  My auntie got a nose job & that started happening to her so now she can't wear any type of glasses for awhile.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Mar 5, 2008)

I had my nose done at the end of November.  I can't wait to go tanning again in a few months since I have been ordered to stay out of the sun for 6 months post surgery, lol.  Little by little my nose changes, but my doctor said the same thing....that it will take a year for full results.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 5, 2008)

You are soo cute! Your nose looks fantastic! Love your current hair BTW


----------



## Pascal (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pnk85* 

 
_It looks great, just be careful and don't wear glasses b/c you'll get the imprint.  My auntie got a nose job & that started happening to her so now she can't wear any type of glasses for awhile._

 

Thanks. But you see I was never born with a hump in my nose, the only reason I had a hump was because I wore prescription glasses since I was 8 or 9 years old, and the weight of the glasses sitting on the bridge of my nose caused a hump to appear over the years. So now that I've had the surgery I do not wear any glasses at all, not even my beautiful Juicy ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to wait probably over a year till I can wear my stunner shades


----------



## Pascal (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_You look fantastic!  Thank you so much for posting this.  I too have been wanting a nose job and now I am dying to get it done!  How much pain were you in after the operation?  Also, how much time did you take off from work?_

 
You know a nose job is the least painful surgery to have done, there's not much pain, your face feels paralilyzed more then it feels pain. It took off 2 weeks, and then after that it was safe for me to come back, I was afraid to catch infections from being out of the house so I just relaxed and took everything easy, it was like a little vacation, and my only options were to relax and enjoy my time off.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 6, 2008)

u look pretty! and ur makeup is gorgeous !

thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Jujubegirl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for the pics.  I agree that your new nose looks very natural.  I often think of getting my nose done.  It's asymmetric and though it looks mostly okay straight-on, I have two different profiles, and both are bad.  

You look great!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2008)

I always thought that you were beautiful!  I think you looked wonderful before but they did do a wonderful job.  I am glad that it turned out so well and keep us posted.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks so much for making this! ive been dying to have my nose done since i was like what, 10 years old?! im middle eastern, and have a very arab nose. i started saving up for it since january, but since im a broke college student, i havnt saved up much. :/ my family is completly against it, so if i get it done ill have to pay for it myself. ive wanted to go in for a consultation but i didnt really know what the price range would really be like. i found quotes anywhere from 3000-6000 online. im graduating this summer so i really want to get it done then.

thankyou!


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 10, 2008)

your nose turned out real nice...im happy for you


----------



## doodles (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks very natural! Congratulations!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Mar 10, 2008)

Girl you you look good i love your make-up


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 12, 2008)

I think you look great either way!


----------



## LOCa (Mar 30, 2008)

That Looks So Painful. 

Looks Way Better Though Now


----------



## Pascal (Apr 9, 2008)

*UPDATE 10 Weeks Later ....*

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't posted in a while I get so busy but here I am to update you all. It's been 10 weeks post surgery and my nose is still in the early stages of recovery. My profile is looking great, however my nostrils and the tip of my nose are still swollen and you really cannot see the results yet, the doctor told me it's still swollen and it will taek time, so I will keep you all posted on my progress. Thanks for looking !!!

10 Weeks after surgery Facing forward
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ingforward.jpg

10 Weeks after surgery Left profile
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...eftprofile.jpg

10 Weeks after surgery Right profile
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ghtprofile.jpg


----------



## Brittni (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow that's such a dramatic change in a good way! Thanks for sharing it with us...that takes a lot of courage! so glad it's working out for you


----------



## User93 (Apr 9, 2008)

You look absolutely gorgeous and so stunning. I'm really glad for you, glad to hear you became more confident, glad that you enjoy your new look. Best wishes! Your eyes btw look really fantastic big. Take care, cangratz!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 9, 2008)

You look great and glad to hear you are feeling great also. I have a question I read a few of you say about getting lumps/bumps from wearing glasses. Is there anything you can do for this. I'm past 40 and now wear reading glasses. So if I had a nose job what would I do about that? Because I can't read, write, be on the computer, or a lot of things without my reading glasses. I had never heard that before but it does make sense especially while you are healing you don't want to get a big dip there where they sit on your nose.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 10, 2008)

I must say, your nose looks fantastic!


----------



## Pascal (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_You look great and glad to hear you are feeling great also. I have a question I read a few of you say about getting lumps/bumps from wearing glasses. Is there anything you can do for this. I'm past 40 and now wear reading glasses. So if I had a nose job what would I do about that? Because I can't read, write, be on the computer, or a lot of things without my reading glasses. I had never heard that before but it does make sense especially while you are healing you don't want to get a big dip there where they sit on your nose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got the hump on my nose from my glasses cause I wore them for years before I got contacts. I wore glasses since I was 8 years old until I was 13, and ages 8 to 13 is a developing time for young kids their faces are still growing along with their bodies, so the glasses did me a lot of damage to my nasal bones and to my cartalige. I don't wear my sunglasses either cause I'm scared to reverse the problem and have a hump again. Glasses are heavy and people dont realize that. And I am BLIND without my glasses so thats why I had to wear them all the time all day long ...


----------



## Pascal (Jul 11, 2008)

*Update*

It's been a while but it's been 5 months since I had my nose job so I'm back to report my progress. Thanks for looking.

5 months after surgery

Image of 5 months after surgery - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

right profile after 5 months
Image of 5 months after surgery right profile - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

left profile after 5 months
Image of 5 months after surgery left profile - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

just so you guys can compare my nose here is 10 weeks after surgery 
Image of 10 Weeks After surgery Facing forward - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

If you compare the difference from 10 weeks after surgery to 5 months later the swelling has gone down a lot and my nostrils are evening out my nose is still swollen and it will take til maybe february 2009 to heal completley.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

You look amazing. Your last pic you posted you are glowing with confidence.
Thank you for sharing. 
I heard it takes about 1 full year for your nose to fully heal.

You look awsome


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 12, 2008)

your nose is so cute...I myself debated getting a nose job since I was younger [my nose is very wide, I've always been made fun of...and I think I may have a deviated septum]. thankies for the post, darlin.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 14, 2008)

omg! i wanna see more pics of what it looks like now! You looked amazing before but your nose turned out great. I hate how lots of people get those fake looking noses, yours looks amazing and natural! Love it! I have broken my nose about three times in sports related activities - surfing mostly... and if I break it again it will be so crooked that I might as well get mine done. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was also thinking about getting a breast augmentation sometime before I get married in December. But if I don't do it soon, it probably wont happen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just want bigger boobies for Christmas! Maybe I will just have to settle for hair extensions for the wedding.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is an old post...But wow your results were great!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 12, 2008)

You look so good before and after. That's really a neat thing to have gone through and you seem so happy about it. Thanks for sharing.

I really love your hair and makeup, btw.


----------



## stuckncr (Nov 16, 2008)

Your progress is amazing, and what you see as swelling must be very subtle because i think it looks great.

I am having this done next Saturday, mostly for a breathing problem but the aesthetic benefit is definately a plus as my nose is not too attractive.

Did you have open surgery or closed? I am really worried about contact damage after the surgery, i have a 2 year old. How long before the actual breaks heal and only swelling remains?


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting, you look Fab before, but even more fabulous now!!! Its still your nose but it just suits your face better now.

you look really nice. sometimes all it takes is a little tweaking and voila!!!


----------



## Pascal (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stuckncr* 

 
_Your progress is amazing, and what you see as swelling must be very subtle because i think it looks great.

I am having this done next Saturday, mostly for a breathing problem but the aesthetic benefit is definately a plus as my nose is not too attractive.

Did you have open surgery or closed? I am really worried about contact damage after the surgery, i have a 2 year old. How long before the actual breaks heal and only swelling remains?_

 

Good Luck with your surgery, I had an OPEN RHINOPLASTY and a SEPTOPLASTY because my nose was broken twice and all the bones in my nose had shifted to the left side of my face, so my doctor did a lot of work. Well if you are a white girl you will bruise a lot, my mom is white and she bruised alot under her eyes, a lot of purple and blue, but me I am OLIVE skin toned  and I barely bruised, my brusing went down after 2 weeks, funny how our skin color determines how bruised we can get lol. As for swelling it takes a while for the swelling to go down, I thought that the moment my cast was taken off I would look perfect and that it was a majic wand surgery, but I was wrong, noses take time, you MUST be patient , trust me, your nose will change for days, weeks and months and also years. So the swelling will go down woth time, cover brusing with makeup if you plan to go out between 1-2 weeks and you will feel better, make sure you follow EVERYTHING the doctor has instructed you to do, your life depends on it. Good Luck, I wish you the best, if you have any questions please feel free, I am 10 months post surgery so I'm almost at 1 year !!!


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 24, 2008)

You look beautiful before and after! But Wow! What a great transformation.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 27, 2008)

that last picture (at 5 months) really shows a big diffrence. you look great!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 29, 2008)

wow, u look A-MAZ-ING!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz749 (Nov 29, 2008)

your nose looks fantastic! the dr did an awesome job!


----------



## autumnschild (Nov 29, 2008)

they got it perfect, it looks great.


----------



## Aingail (Nov 30, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## Pascal (Dec 5, 2008)

*UPDATE : 10 Months later*

okay ladies as you all know I had my nose job in February 2008, so now I am at 10 months post operation.... I have  alittle good news and a little bad news ....

The good news is that my swelling has gone down a lot and it will continue to go dwon within the next year, so Im happy about that, however heres the bad news.... The doctor who did my surgery retired 5 months after I had my surgery and he sold his plactice to a new younger doctor, and this new younger doctor was to take over the retired doctors patients. I am one of them... So I saw the new doctor on August 29, 2008. So about 3 months ago. The new doctor asked me how I liked my nose and if there was anything bothering me and I told him that there was a small bump on the bridge of my nose that still seemed to be prominent, but not a big problem. He suggested me to have another surgery and I said no. Then he asked me what I would like to do. I told him that my original doctor who did my surgery had injected the bump on my nose with CORTISONE to help with the swelling and it helped. He said if I want another CORTISONE injection that he could give me one, and I said ok, since it had always helped in the past when my first doctor injected me. I should have stopped right there and listened to that RED FLAG WARNING going off in my head, but unfortuanatly I didn't.... 
10 days after he injected me, the bump on my nose began to get bigger and more and more prominent... It started to look like a pimple on the bridge of my nose, rather then a little bit of a hump... I strongly blame the second doctor for this problem, even though it was my choice to have the injection, Im no doctor, no expert on noses... I wish he would have told me no more injections... Becaue now I have this bump problem on my nose and I decided to see another doctor for a second opinion. When I explained to the doctor about the CORTISONE injections he told me that when you inject CORTIZONE, you thin down the skin, and that is why now the bump is more prominent now then it was before the injection. I am a little heart broken becasue I spent a lot of money paying for this surgery and it looked so good until I had that third injection and now I am a little devasted deep down inside... My mom had a nose job years ago and she said not to worry about it and that the bump will shrink or go away, however I find that hard to believe and I want to have another surgery some time in the middle of 2009. I am not addicted to surgery, but if I could just have this bump shaved off the bridge of my nose I will do it when the time is right. All I can do now is wait. I am however going to pursue my original doctors insurance and the American Board of Certified Cosmetic Surgery about this and see that his insurane pay for it, because this is just not fair... 

Here are some pictures to show you where I was before the injection and where I am at now 10 monts later ... Thanks for reading and all your support ladies... 
5 Months 
This was taken before the injection, as you can see at 5 months I am still pretty swollen, however there is no bump or pimple like bump on the bridge of my nose at all...

5 months 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture001.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture003.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture009.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture010.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture011.jpg


6 Months after surgery, this pictures were taken a week after he injected my nose, look at the bump on my nose, it's beginning to look like a pimple at this stage. It was not there before he injected me...

6 Months (1 week after injection)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture098.jpg

6 Months (2 weeks after injection)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture102.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture103.jpg

10 Months after surgery, 73 days after injection 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture109.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture128.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture129.jpg


and this last picture I took last night 
December 4, 2008 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture144.jpg


I went form this 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...ghtprofile.jpg

to this 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...Picture144.jpg

can you believe this bullshit ???


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

damn girl i just read your other post about the micro you just had. you don't mess around! lol! but both jobs look great. the nose job turned out very nice and suits you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i feel you with the micro. a lot of times soaps/cleansers just aren't enough, ya know?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^okay i didn't see your updated post. i posted this comment off the first post. i understand you're upset but i really don't think it looks that bad. why don't you try and contact your old doctor (i don't know if that's possible but just in case) and ask him if he could at least recommend a doctor that can do what you want


----------



## Pascal (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_^^okay i didn't see your updated post. i posted this comment off the first post. i understand you're upset but i really don't think it looks that bad. why don't you try and contact your old doctor (i don't know if that's possible but just in case) and ask him if he could at least recommend a doctor that can do what you want_

 

Hi Lauren , yes I am a bit upset about the whole situation and I have had at least 4 people ask me "what's that on your nose, whats that bump on your nose is it a pimple ?" it really upsets me and I am going to contact their office and talk to the receptionist, because she has worked there for years and she maybe can help me, I tried talking to the new doctor the one who injected me and he was not rude, but pretty much told me that I need another surgery and that massaging the bump would not help. I have already seen two new doctors to get their opinions, one of them said it is a very simple flaw to fix and another doctor made me cry when I left his office by saying that "sorry I can't help you, It's impossibe, and good luck". So it is heartbreaking and confusing when you have one doctor who says is is a simpke problem to fix and another doctor who says that it is HOPELESS...


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Dec 5, 2008)

I´m sorry to hear that you´re so upset about the bump. Yes it´s noticeable but it´s really not that bad. But I understand that you´re not happy about it, after all it wasn´t there before. I hope a doc can fix it so you can enjoy your perfect nose!
So...what did the docs say what exactly the bump is? A cortisone depot under the skin? I am no expert but this doesn´t look like something that will need another surgery to fix it!


----------



## Prinsesa (Dec 8, 2008)

You're gorgeous


----------



## Pascal (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_I´m sorry to hear that you´re so upset about the bump. Yes it´s noticeable but it´s really not that bad. But I understand that you´re not happy about it, after all it wasn´t there before. I hope a doc can fix it so you can enjoy your perfect nose!
So...what did the docs say what exactly the bump is? A cortisone depot under the skin? I am no expert but this doesn´t look like something that will need another surgery to fix it!_

 

well the doctors I saw recently said that it's from that last CORTISONE injection, that CORTISONE causes the skin to thin out, so if the bump was there and it was a little visible before the shot, and then after I got the shot to make the swelling on the bump go down, that the CORTISONE caused the skin to thin out and make the bump more visible and prominemt. so pretty much the shot has made the sweeling go down, but has caused the bump to be more visible... some bullshit. It really enrages me. I dont care if I have to pay for it, I'll figure out a way to do it, but the issue I realized in FACIAL PLASTIC SURGERY is that you need a plastic surgeon that specializes in FACIAL PLASTIC SURGERY. For emaple the doctor who did my nose has done my mothers breast augmentation and lift , he also did am amazing job with her tummy tuck , just amazing. So I figured why not go woth him, I mean yeah I shopped around alot before I chose him, but at then end there was no doubt in my mind to chose him.... But just because he did a great job on my moms boobs and her tummy tuck, does not mean he is the BEST at noses and other facial surgery. so just so you know to look out for that, cause if you done like the way your breast implants come out you can always cover them up, I mean it's not like your running around topless everywhere all day long, but with a nose, it is more visible because it is on your face and can make you feel insecure with a flaw like this.


----------



## jalspose (Sep 9, 2009)

wow youlook gorgeous especially in the third to last picture i want a nose job


----------



## User27 (Sep 9, 2009)

*****


----------

